# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Điểm danh những smartphone ấn tượng nhất tại IFA 2015

## phunudep123

Hội chợ triển lãm điện tử tiêu dùng Châu Âu IFA 2015 đã chứng kiến màn đổ bộ của rất đông của các mẫu smartphone hàng đầu thế giới. Tuy nhiên không phải mẫu smartphone nào cũng thực sự để lại dấu ấn với giới công nghệ.


Sau đây là danh sách những mẫu smartphone ấn tượng nhất được giới báo chí lựa chọn tại IFA 2015. Có rất nhiều các sản phẩm đến từ các hãng tên tuổi như Sony, Lenovo, Huawei, Asus và Acer nên để tiện theo dõi, chúng tôi phân chia thành theo tiêu chí hãng sản xuất :


*Asus Zenfone Zoom*


Do các sản phẩm chủ lực của Asus đã ra mắt sớm tại CES 2015 và sự kiện Computex 2015 vừa qua nên tại IFA 2015, chúng ta không được thấy thêm nhiều mẫu smartphone mới. Tuy vậy, mẫu smartphone ấn tượng nhất của Asus tại IFA năm nay chắc chắn vẫn sẽ là Zenfone Zoom.







_Asus Zenfone Zoom_​
Máy được giới thiệu tại CES 2015, Zenfone Zoom có tính năng zoom quang 3x được khẳng định là smartphone mỏng nhất trang bị ống kính zoom quang 13MP. Cùng với đó, máy còn có ống kính 10 phần tử, tích hợp bộ ổn định quang học, lấy nét bằng laser và có khả năng phóng đại lên tới 12x.


Ngoài ra, máy còn có một chế độ Super Resolution giúp chụp 4 bức ảnh 13MP và kết hợp chúng thành một bức ảnh 52MP. Zenfone Zoom sở hữu màn hình 5.5 inch Full HD, chip Intel Atom, RAM 4GB, đèn flash LED kép,...Máy sẽ được bán ra với hai phiên bản trắng và đen, giá bán dự kiến 400 USD (khoảng 8,9 triệu đồng) tại thị trường quốc tế.


Cũng tại IFA 2015, Asus còn trưng bày thêm rất nhiều mẫu smartphone khác, đa số là các biến thể của Zenfone 2 như Zenfone Deluxe, Zenfone Max, Zenfone Laser, Zenfone Deluxe.


EXPO 2015 đang trên con đường tiến gần, nếu bạn mong muốn thỏa lòng mong đợi qua những trải nghiệm của những sản phẩm công nghệ mới. Hãy nhanh tay đăng ký theo link : http://www.asus-expo2015.vn/


*Sony Xperia Z5 Premium, Xperia Z5 và Xperia Z5 Compact*





_Bộ ba Xperia Z5 Premium, Xperia Z5 và Xperia Z5 Compact (từ trái qua phải)._​
Đúng như nhiều dự đoán, Sony đã trình làng bộ ba smartphone cao cấp mới tại IFA 2015. Đây cũng là năm đầu tiên Sony hai lần tung ra các mẫu smartphone cao cấp. Trước đó hồi tháng Tư năm nay, Sony cũng đã giới thiệu mẫu Xperia Z4 tại thị trường Nhật Bản (Xperia Z3+ trên thị trường quốc tế). Tuy nhiên sản phẩm thực sự đã khiến nhiều fan Sony phải thất vọng tràn trề bởi thiết kế tương tự và chỉ thay đổi mỗi cấu hình.


Nhưng tại IFA 2015 năm nay, Sony đã giới thiệu loạt smartphone cao cấp nhất đúng như nhiều dự đoán của giới công nghệ. Bộ ba sản phẩm gồm Xperia Z5, Z5 Compact và Z5 Premium.





_Xperia Z5 Premium._​
Xperia Z5 có màn hình 5.2 inch Full HD trong khi Xperia Z5 Premium sở hữu màn hình 5.5 inch 4K và phiên bản thu nhỏ Xperia Z5 Compact là 4.6 inch độ phân giải HD.


Về cấu hình, Xperia Z5 và Xperia Z5 Premium được trang bị chip xử lý Snapdragon 810, RAM 3 GB, bộ nhớ trong 32 GB còn phiên bản Xperia Z5 Compact là RAM 2 GB và bộ nhớ trong 16 GB. Tất cả đều được tích hợp cảm biến vân tay ở nút nguồn và camera sau 23MP.


Dự kiến Xperia Z5 và Z5 Compact sẽ lên kệ vào tháng 10 tới trong khi bản Xperia Z5 Premium có thể lên kệ muộn hơn vào tháng 11.


*Lenovo Phab Plus và Vibe P1*


Tại IFA 2015 năm nay, Lenovo (Trung Quốc) đã trình làng hai mẫu phablet hàng đầu của hãng là Phab và Phab Plus. Lenovo Phab có màn hình 7 inch HD, chip lõi tứ 64-bit, RAM 1 GB, bộ nhớ trong 16 GB và hỗ trợ mở rộng tối đa lên 64 GB.





_Lenovo Phab Plus._​
Lenovo Phab được cài đặt sẵn hệ điều hành Android 5.0 Lollipop, pin dung lượng 4.250 mAh, camera sau 13MP và camera phụ 5MP. Máy hỗ trợ tính năng 2 SIM 2 sóng, 4G LTE và công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Atmos. Lenovo Phab có nhiều màu sắc bao gồm: đỏ, đen, trắng và xanh da trời. Máy sẽ lên kệ với giá bán 179 USD (khoảng 3,9 triệu đồng), đây chưa phải là mức giá tại thị trường Việt Nam.


Mẫu phablet thứ hai là Phab Plus sở hữu màn hình 6.8 inch Full HD và cấu hình cao cấp hơn. Máy được tích hợp chip xử lý Snapdragon 615, RAM 2 GB, bộ nhớ trong 32 GB có thẻ mở rộng. Máy cũng chạy Android 5.0, hỗ trợ 4G LTE, pin bị cắt giảm chỉ còn 3.500 mAh. Có hai phiên bản màu sắc cho người dùng lựa chọn bao gồm màu khói súng và platinum. Giá bán Phab Plus là 299 USD (khoảng 6,6 triệu đồng).


Không chỉ đem tới bộ đôi phablet mới, Lenovo còn tiếp tục mở rộng thêm phân khúc smartphone cao cấp với bộ ba Vibe S1, Vibe P1 và Vibe P1m.





_Lenovo Vibe P1._​
Vibe P1 có màn hình IPS LCD 5.5 inch Full HD, trong khi Vibe P1m có màn hình 5 inch HD và Vibe S1 là 5 inch Full HD.


Điểm đặc biệt của bộ smartphone mới là camera kép ở mặt trước máy. Ống kính mặt trước bao gồm cảm biến hình ảnh chính 8MP và một cảm biến hình ảnh phụ 2MP giúp nâng độ chi tiết và chiều sâu cho hình ảnh selfie. Phía sau là camera 13MP với khả năng tự động lấy nét theo pha và đèn flash LED 2 tông màu.


Vibe S1 sẽ lên kệ vào tháng Mười Một tới với giá bán 299 USD (khoảng 6,7 triệu đồng), Vibe P1 sẽ bán ra vào đầu tháng Mười tới, giá khởi điểm 279 USD (khoảng 6,2 triệu đồng) trong khi Vibe P1m sẽ bán ra vào trung tuần tháng 9 với giá khá rẻ, chỉ 159 USD (khoảng 3,5 triệu đồng). Tất cả mức giá trên đều là mức giá niêm yết khởi điểm, chưa phải là mức giá tại thị trường Việt Nam.


*Huawei Mate S*


Hãng công nghệ Trung Quốc cũng góp vui tại IFA 2015 với mẫu phablet Mate S. Máy là mẫu smartphone được giới công nghệ rất chờ đón bởi lần đầu tiên được trang bị công nghệ cảm ứng lực Force Touch, giúp thực hiện nhiều tác vụ khác nhau dựa vào lực nhấn của ngón tay.





_Huawei Mate S._​
Về cấu hình, Mate S (Trung Quốc) không tạo ra nhiều điểm nhấn với màn hình 5.5 inch Full HD, chip HiSilicon Kirin 935, RAM 3 GB, bộ nhớ trong 32 GB. Máy được tích hợp viên pin dung lượng 2.700 mAh, hỗ trợ sạc nhanh, camera sau 13MP, bộ ổn định quang học, ống kính được bảo vệ bởi một lớp sapphire chống trầy xước, cảm biến vân tay mặt sau, trong khi camera trước 8MP hỗ trợ chụp ảnh selfie tốt hơn.


Huawei Mate S sẽ được bán ra tại thị trường Châu Âu đầu tiên vào ngày 15/9 với giá bán khoảng 725 USD (khoảng 16,1 triệu đồng). Một phiên bản cao cấp hơn (RAM 3GB và bộ nhớ 64 GB) sẽ bán ra với giá 780 USD (khoảng 17,3 triệu đồng)


*Acer Jade Primo*





_Acer Jade Primo._​
Trong loạt smartphone Android và Windows Phone mới trình làng tại IFA 2015, Acer sở hữu smartphone Jade Primo chạy Windows 10 đặc biệt hỗ trợ tính năng Continuum cho phép kết nối điện thoại với các thiết bị màn hình lớn thông qua phụ kiện và trạm dock kết nối.


Máy có màn hình AMOLED 5.5 inch Full HD, camera sau 21MP trong khi camera trước 8MP, hỗ trợ selfie tốt hơn. Jade Primo sử dụng chipset Snapdragon 808 tuy nhiên các thông số còn lại của máy chưa được Acer tiết lộ thêm.


Nguồn : vnreview​

----------


## acek62

*Trả lời: Điểm danh những smartphone ấn tượng nhất tại IFA 2015*

ZF Zoom với Sony Z là 2 sản phẩm mình nghĩ đang được mong đợi nhất rồi. ZF Zoom có khoản camera 13MP có khả năng phóng tối đa gấp 3 còn Sony Z thì có ngoại hình khá men. Em nào nhìn cũng ra dáng cả

----------


## thanhcanh

*Trả lời: Điểm danh những smartphone ấn tượng nhất tại IFA 2015*

nhìn đẹp đều muốn hốt, cơ mà tiền thì lại đang thiếu, đành hóng thêm một thời gian nữa thôi

----------

